# Hello there.



## Cobe (Mar 22, 2022)

Ayo my name is Cobe, I'm based in the northeast US and I'm ready to jump into the hobby. I'd love to make some connections here and learn what I can from y'all.


----------



## cometmoth (Mar 22, 2022)

welcome


----------



## The Wolven (Mar 22, 2022)

Welcome human. The mantises greet you.


----------



## AutumnIvy (Mar 23, 2022)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 29, 2022)

welcome


----------



## Mystymantis (Apr 5, 2022)

Welcome! This is the place to learn about mantises!


----------



## Sarah K (Apr 6, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 7, 2022)

Welcome


----------

